# Help!!!!!!!



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

so i was driving earlier and turned the corner onto a country road and gave it some gas, well i got it up to about 5000 rpm for a second then let up it ran fine for a second but now i cant go over 20mph without what feels like the rear end shaking violently. What could i have possibly done....2006 gto 62k miles 6 speed manual


----------



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

VroomGTFO said:


> so i was driving earlier and turned the corner onto a country road and gave it some gas, well i got it up to about 5000 rpm for a second then let up it ran fine for a second but now i cant go over 20mph without what feels like the rear end shaking violently. What could i have possibly done....2006 gto 62k miles 6 speed manual


i should also mention i popped the hood and heard no ticking/knocking noise and it shifts perfectly fine


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

get it to a shop and have them check the alignment on the rear end


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Alingment? I doubt it. I don't know what, but it sounds like you broke something. I've never heard of acceleration knocking the rear end out of alignment and even *if* it did, it might shake but not 'violently'. But you do need to have it checked.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rims coming loose?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tie rod broke? Axle coming loose? just ideas. ive heard of the axles somehow getting loose.


----------



## VroomGTFO (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys, ill go bring it in asap, will keep posted


----------

